# Bottle shock and SP



## olusteebus (Mar 13, 2014)

Can SP suffer from bottle shock. I just bottled some and I did not have a wand to do it with as I did not have the right tubes. Thus, I had to hold the bottle up to the spigot and let it go in and it was exposed to a lots of air.


this SP was made with only 332 ounces of reallemon. I added 5 cans of white grape peach concentrate and fermented to about .9800. Ad then backsweented with enough concentrate to bring it to 1.010. I will try some tonight and let you know how it turned out.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 14, 2014)

It is very good and will be great out on the boat this summer. Next time I will sweeten to 1.005 I think.


----------

